# GPS - Angaben Grad Minuten Sekunden ?



## michel66 (4. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
mein Lowrance-GPS zeigt mir Positionen in folgenden Format an:

z.B.: N  59°52.658'
E: ........ usw.

Angenommen, ich komme in Seenot, wie habe ich o.g. Koordinate dann vorzulesen????

N = Nord
59 = Grad
und dann die 52.658' = ???? 

Wer kann mich da aufklären? Vielen Dank.


----------



## sundangler (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: GPS - Angaben Grad Minuten Sekunden ?*

Völlig ausreichend wären 59 Grad Nord 52 Minuten und 6 Sekunden.
Der Rest sind Zentel die man nicht wirklich braucht 
Ich glaube Garmin macht sogar 1000tel Angaben


----------



## Jirko (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: GPS - Angaben Grad Minuten Sekunden ?*

ohne jetzt klugschaixxern zu wollen sundangler, nicht meine absicht!: auch wenn mit der sekundenangabe die stelle gefunden werden würde, da die abweichung nicht so eklatant ist, ist´s nicht ganz richtig.

@michel > N 59°52.658' ist ne koordinate im dezimalminutenformat = 59grad und 52.6 minuten nördliche breite...

dezimalminutenformat: N 59°52.658' = 59grad und 52.6 minuten nördliche breite
sekundenformat N 59° 52´ 39.38´´ = 59grad, 52min und 39sec nördliche breite #h


----------



## sundangler (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: GPS - Angaben Grad Minuten Sekunden ?*

Hehehe, ne ich weiß was du meinst Jirko. |wavey: Ich meinte nur das die zehntel oder hunderstel Angabe relativ unwichtig ist. Oder? |kopfkrat


----------



## Jirko (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: GPS - Angaben Grad Minuten Sekunden ?*

...das ist sie in der tat marco #h


----------



## michel66 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: GPS - Angaben Grad Minuten Sekunden ?*

Hallo und vielen Dank für die Infos.

Werde ich mir ausdrucken und laminieren, habe ich dann immer im Boot dabei, hoffe aber, das ich niemals in die Lage kommen möge, diese Angaben zu gebrauchen zu müssen.

Am Sonntag geht's gen Norden nach Bömlo.:vik:


----------

